# Softbox Lighting



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here has tried or used softbox (homemade or otherwise) lighting in thieir haunts? If so do you have any tips for building, setting up, hiding, safety (incandescent floods get mighty hot), etc.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

What is "Softbox" ???


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I try not to use incandescent flood anywhere. There was a spirit store last year the had a fire when the hot flood bulbs that they use for disaplays set the display on fire.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@niblique71: it's like a filter that goes over the lighting at various distances and sizes that softens the light's glow giving it a more natural glow. Used typically in photography and film. http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=14014901

@stagehand1975: I still do but always keep them at least 1 foot away from anything even remotely flammable. Don't know if it was the same store or not but there was a Spirit that had a fire here in CT for that very reason. Morons who setup though had the flood in one of those cheap Home Depot clamp on work lights sitting on the floor right smack dab on some jute netting. I was actually in THAT store when the fire started. They got it out and cleared the store of patrons in time. But still scarier than anything they were selling.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

every sprit store uses those cheap ugly lights. I worked in a spirit store 3 years ago. the have some moron at corporate that puts together most of the displays on paper and sends each store a kit to put it all together. every store gets the same cheap lights and cheesy cardboard decoration.

Though i haven't used them in a long time. I have used flood before. I used some homemade coffee can lights. they were 2 cans soldered together with a ceramic light socket in the bottom and a gel frame permanently soldered to the opening. 

In the last 4 haunted houses that i did the lighting in. I never use any full power incandesent lighting. I even put table lamps in a bedroom or livingroom scene on a dimmer. Otherwise its just to bright for a haunted house. 

Over the years i have collected many stage type light fixtures that i use with color gels to get the desired effect. i even have led stage lights with dmx control to get rich color that can change, get brighter or dimmer and strobe at just a quik press of a button.

lights i use the need to be close to prop are usually of the led type. Somtimes it may be just one single led or something simular to the small led lights found here on the forum.

overall for me lighting gets complicated. Sometimes you have to light a room 3 different ways before you get the effects you are looking for.

I have never used softboxes. you can get the same effect from gels. for most every color gel in the Rosco collection, there is a frosted version to acheive that softening effect.

I have a great wealth of lighting knowledge as have work in theater tech on the side. though only community theater. it just done on a smaller scale. i have also worked in tv doing lighting for shows. And i have been building and lighting scary things since i was 15. I am 35 now.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Heat from hot lights are a real problem for box lights, 4 inch pvc with elbows on 2 sides of the box with a small fan blowing thru can keep heat build up in side. Just make sure the lights do not touch anything flamable.


----------

